# FBQ2496 or DSP1124P gain?



## Jack Hidley (Jan 11, 2008)

I've looked through the Stickies here and the useless Behringer manuals, but I can't find an answer to this question. Do either of these units have any type of overall system gain control. I'm not talking about the adjustable gain in each of the parametric filters. If either of them do, does anyone know what the maximum positive gain (>1) they can be adjusted to? 

Thanks,


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Welcome to the Forum, Jack!

Nope – they don’t have a built-in gain control. You have to adjust the signal level from whatever’s in front of it, typically a home theater receiver in our case. A good rule of thumb after setting all your filters is to adjust the incoming signal level for about –6 dB (using the on-board meter). That accounts for your filter settings, and allows a few dB for headroom.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## Jack Hidley (Jan 11, 2008)

Wayne,

Thanks for the info.


----------

